# [SOLVED] Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall



## Mr. Raza

So I installed Age if Empires 3 it wasn't working right so i went to uninstall it, it didn't work so i did a manual uninstall deleted everything about age 3 even did the windows installer clean-up but now it doesn't show up in add or remove or any other uninstall programs i even cleaned the registry no traces of age 3 anywhere so when i put the cd in it stays at uninstall so i click it the installer opens after it finishes loading it just closes

any help would be appreciated:4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

hello
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
open it and see if Age of Empires 3 is shown in the menu
if it is uninstall it, it could give you an error that it doesn't exist or something like that, so click next to remove all its remaining


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

I forgot to mention that I tried uninstallers Revo, easy uninstaller, and perfect uninstaller it doesn't even show up I do got an ISO image from the original disc but i use the original to try it it doesn't do anything.:4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

Find the install path of the game and simply delete the folder that the game is in.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

download Windows Installer Cleanup utility

try to use it, then restart your PC
and then try to install Age of Empires 3 again


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

i got bigger problems on the computer than the game


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

What problems are you having? Those issues could be causing the problems with the game.


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

those problems are a result of trying to get the game to work so i installed aoe3 on my cousins computer then i burn all files and also the registry put them on the my puter now the computer has a bunch of stuff from vista to xp in the control panel i got a bunch of vista folders like the uac sidebar and all that stuff and now when i use keyfinder it says it a vista premium and a xp at the same time


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

in fact i can't install a bunch stuff
like ad-aware, opera, and an upload tool for skydrive also when i try to upload something in firefox, it crashes

then again it might be the age bought around 02-03 its old


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

I think your hard drive is failing, try installing a different one and see if that works.


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

another one i already had two fail plus the hard drive is good it starts up i think it has to do with the registry i think it calls for a clean install


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

It couldn't hurt, but if you are having so many hard drive failures I think it's the motherboard being faulty and I'd suggest buying a new one (which basically means a whole new computer)


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

the hard drives failed cause this computer pissed me off and i pucbched the crap out of the case while it was on and the mobo is good i just in the process of backing up the files to do clean install


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

Haha, I know what you mean, my Hard Drive makes random sounds so I kick it, but nothing bad ever happens, not that I am saying it is okay to assault a computer like that or anything....


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

sometimes i just wanna get my 12 gauge shotgun and shoot but then i won't have puter


----------



## Mr. Raza

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

the game works thanks for the help guys all i had to do was do a clean install


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Age of Empires 3 won't uninstall*

That's great news, please go into Thread Tools and mark the thread as as solved


----------



## MISS.SERINITY

can you plzz tell me mr raza how did you clean install as im facing the same problem with unistallatiion of aoeIII


----------



## Xadraz

Yeah i got the same problem, basically i deleted it manually i deleted every folder everything even from files and programs cant find it anywhere and when i play the installation autorun it says Play, Uninstall. When i run uninstall the setup will run then prepare for instalation however then it will just turn off as nothing has happened.


----------



## Mr. Raza

A clean windows install sorry should have been more clear


----------



## Xadraz

ahh yeah im defenetily not going do that, but im glad it solved your problem


----------



## dilasha

i have the same problem
i needed space in my hard disk and quickly deleted many things including age of empires 3:banghead:.and now i need to reinstall it.but when i insert the CD and open auto-run,instead of showing the install option it shows the uninstall option.and when i select that windows installer opens and nothing happens and it closes automatically.and now i cant play aoe3:sad:
someone please help


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Did you just delete the AoE3 file or did you uninstall it in Programs? Download RevoUninstaller and try using it to uninstall it if it shows it still on. Just make sure to opt out of any freeware or toolbars it has.


----------



## MedievalGuy

Glad to see you got it fixed!


----------

